
Nasty icons - aronvox
http://nastyicons.com/
======
wtracy
I hate to be _That Guy_ , but could we get an NSFW warning on the link?

(I figured the icons were going to be "nasty" in terms of being very shoddy
quality. It turns out that they depict "nasty" subject matter.)

~~~
rainmaking
Getting fired for looking at these icons could actually be a great start
towards working for the right people.

~~~
wtracy
On the tiny outside chance that you're not just trolling:

I just spent a solid year looking for work while watching my bank account
slowly dwindle. If I walked out of the job I just got, I don't think I would
even have enough money to break the lease on my apartment.

~~~
timmaah
possible you shouldn't be browsing HN at all while working that new job?

------
rquantz
I think it's interesting that in conceiving "nasty" icons, the images are
almost entirely either violent or scatological, rather than sexual (the bare-
breasted woman being the only exception I noticed). I imagine a few possible
explanations: a) the creators considered sexuality too risqué for what they
were doing, b) they considered it not nasty at all, or c) the emphasis was on
a childish nastiness, rather than a grown up one.

It may speak to the relative acceptance of violence vs sexuality in our
culture?

~~~
rainmaking
There is also the stripper and the vibrator

~~~
rquantz
Ah, so there are! I don't know how I missed those. Still, that's three out of
45.

~~~
rainmaking
We could do a kickstarter.

------
SimeVidas
Not providing on-site info about implementation details and not letting users
download without sharing first on Twitter/Facebook is not a good combination.
From what I can see on the site, it's SVG images but I'd like to know the
implementation details.

------
egeozcan
Well that was not exactly the thing that comes to my mind when I see the menu
item "cut", but yeah, why the hell not =)

I wish I had a page where I could use these when AB testing. Think about it:
Using nasty icons increased the click-through rates by 200%!

~~~
rainmaking
Ew, don't get me started on "paste"

------
zacinbusiness
The middle one here:
[http://nastyicons.com/img/icons-09.svg](http://nastyicons.com/img/icons-09.svg)

Great for a 404 icon :-)

------
weavie
Startup inspiration ... come up with an MVP that utilizes each of these icons
at least once.

~~~
rainmaking
Sadistic tamagochi?

~~~
k3oni
That made me laugh, thanks :).

------
ozh
"Ahah neat, going to check & save this for later... Oh, tweet 3rd party
paywall. Nevermind."

------
m4r71n
I wish I could download these but I have no Twitter or Facebook account :( I
don't see a public repo so I guess these are proprietary? What is the
licensing besides the "Free For Commercial Use"?

------
ableal
Eh, the "bête et méchante" school lives on ...

~~~
riffraff
could you explain your reference to me, I'm completely lost about what you
mean and/or refer to :)

~~~
Blahah
it means "stupid and nasty"

edit: why did I get downvoted? That's a literal translation, not what I think
of the icons.

------
jksmith
I need some Vans with those icons printed all over them. That would be
schweet!

------
loceng
Hilarious.

------
Pxtl
What's the one in between the tank and the guillotine?

~~~
appledapple
Riot police. Shield, full facial helmet, baton.

------
antidaily
If LT IE10, smelly-garbage.svg.

------
markovbling
these would make great tshirts!

should check out teespring.com ;)

------
mokkol
haha love it!

------
benihana
This was a cute break from the normal srs bsns of HN, thanks!

